# Grass King vs. Zekrom_B0lt



## nastypass (Mar 20, 2015)

[size=+2]*Grass King vs Zekrom_B0lt*[/size]



Grass King said:


> Time for my first metronome battle of the revived ASB.
> 
> *Format:* 3v3 Single
> *Style:* Rotation
> ...


*Grass King's active squad*

 *Tadpole* the female Poliwhirl <Water Absorb> @ King's Rock
 *Ectoplasm* the male Haunter <Levitate> @ Black Sludge
 *Aglaia* the female Togepi <Serene Grace> @ Shiny Stone
 *Lotus* the male Meditite <Pure Power> @ Magmarizer
 *Igneous* the male Geodude <Rock Head> @ Lucky Egg
 *Sandy* the female Trapinch <Hyper Cutter> @ Metal Coat
 *Hydra* the male Deino <Hustle> @ Wide Lens
 *Roi Herbe* the male Snivy <Contrary> @ Metronome
 *Tournament Defeat* the male Sneasel <Keen Eye> @ Razor Claw
 *Espionage* the female Kecleon <Color Change> @ Leftovers


*Zekrom_B0lt's active squad*

 *Twitchwing* the female Fletchling <Gale Wings> @ Sharp Beak
 *Dēng Lóng Yú* the male Chinchou <Illuminate>
 *Froakie* the male Froakie <Protean> @ Amulet Coin
 *Geodude* the male Geodude <Rock Head>
 *T-Bolt* the male Pichu <Static>

clerical note: since Zekrom_B0lt does not in fact have more than one Pokémon that learns Metronome, I'm going to assume everything magically knows the move for the purposes of this battle. Therefore,

Grass King sends out,
Zekrom_B0lt sends out,
The good people of Cinnabar Island bow their heads in prayer,
A reffing shall occur.


----------



## Grass King (Mar 20, 2015)

Thanks for picking this up Meursault!

Zekrom_B0lt does have three Pokemon that can learn Metronome, it's juts that two of them are in the PC. I'd prefer it if we could have it with only true metronome users.

Either way, I'll be sending out Aglaia, Igneous and Tadpole.

I'll have Aglaia battle first, and my rotation order will be Aglaia -> Igneous -> Tadpole -> Aglaia etc.


----------



## nastypass (Mar 20, 2015)

... oh. Well, I dunno why they didn't have them in their active squad then, but hey, y'all don't get any exp for this anyway. I'll let them use those two.


----------



## Zekrom_B0lt (Mar 20, 2015)

i guess i'll begin with Geodude 


( i was going to send out abra, geodude, togepi  & rotate & use my abra first like the following example --> 1. abra -> 2. geodude -> 3. togepi )

let me know whats possible ( will i have just geodude the entire battle ? )


----------



## nastypass (Mar 20, 2015)

Zekrom_B0lt said:


> i guess i'll begin with Geodude
> 
> 
> ( i was going to send out abra, geodude, togepi  & rotate & use my abra first like the following example --> 1. abra -> 2. geodude -> 3. togepi )
> ...





Meursault said:


> I'll let them use those two.


I'll ref it as Abra -> Geodude -> Togepi, unless some staff person overrules me. Let me know which actions you're going to rotate, if any.


----------



## Zekrom_B0lt (Mar 20, 2015)

My rotation

male Abra <Inner Focus>
male Geodude <Rock Head>
male Togepi <Serene Grace> 



[ Abra will use metronome ]


----------



## nastypass (Mar 20, 2015)

So you aren't rotating at all this round...?


----------



## Zekrom_B0lt (Mar 20, 2015)

I will rotate 

Abra > geodude > togepi

I would like abra first though


----------



## Grass King (Mar 21, 2015)

Aglaia, it's time to finally gain your title as a metronome battle victor! Start off with Frenzy Plant (channel your inner nature goddess). Then use Attack Order, and finish off with a Surf! (Make it big so that it hits that populated beach as well... Mwahaha!)

*Metronome ~ Metronome ~ Metronome*


----------



## Zekrom_B0lt (Mar 21, 2015)

Abra Tap into your Psychic power to hone your Telekinesis and control the Togepi from moving and  have a Light screen save those on the beach from the surf 


Metronome ~ Metronome ~ Metronome


----------



## nastypass (Mar 21, 2015)

It was a beautiful, sunny day on the beaches of Cinnabar Island. This would ordinarily also mean a noisy, crowded day for the popular tourist attraction, yet it was near completely abandoned. Its lifeguard chairs stood empty, and its beachfront homes were boarded shut, for not a soul dared venture outside today. Scarcely 100 meters upshore, among the rocks and tide pools, Pokémon trainers had gathered. This was a terrible enough event in itself, but to make matters even worse, the battlers were overheard loudly discussing the terms of their challenge in the Pokémon center last night. The word Metronome was mentioned, firing off alarms in secret police bunkers across the island. It was the lead story in the morning news, yet despite public outrage the local and regional authorities could do nothing to prevent the destruction that was sure to ensue. The Asber League's influence ran far and deep.

Its trainers, however, were blissfully unaware of this. They each took their places for the battle and, after some clarification with the referee atop her observation platform (a wide promontory located a safe 10 meters off shore), released their Pokémon. On Grass King's side of the beach, Aglaia the Togepi, Tadpole the Poliwhirl, and Igneous the Geodude materialised in a rough triangle, with Aglaia standing proudly against her opponents. On Zekrom_B0lt's end, an unnamed group of Pokémon came out, also with a Togepi and Geodude, but with an Abra drowsily taking the front. The ref's whistle echoed faintly off the water, signaling the parties to begin!

Grass King [OOO]
Aglaia (F) <Serene Grace> @Shiny Stone

Health: 100%
Energy: 100%
Status: Prepared to do her duty.

 Igneous (M) <Rock Head> @Lucky Egg
Health: 100%
Energy: 100%
Status: At the ready.

 Tadpole (F) <Water Absorb> @King's Rock
Health: 100%
Energy: 100%
Status: At the ready.

Zekrom_B0lt [OOO]
Abra (M) <Inner Focus>

Health: 100%
Energy: 100%
Status: So close to getting that nap...

 Geodude (M) <Rock Head>
Health: 100%
Energy: 100%
Status: At the ready.

 Togepi (M) <Serene Grace>
Health: 100%
Energy: 100%
Status: At the ready.

*-BEGIN ROUND 1-*​
In spite of his apparent drowsiness, Abra was the first to move. He raised one arm, and with a wiggle of his glowing finger, the very island held its breath. It and its populace were relieved when the apocalypse did not immediately ensue. Instead, Abra's tail simply fell off with a metallic thud that he might not have noticed if not for Aglaia's look of shock (_h-his tail fell off! hardcore!_). Aglaia was not deterred by her opponent's apparent inability to feel pain, however. Stonefaced, she shook her stubby arms back and forth. They took on the glow of the Random Number Gods, and began to do their bidding, and they bade them to clap, clap incessantly. The Random Number Gods demanded further Metronomage in their un-names.

And further Metronomage they did receive, though not from Abra. He stepped back swiftly, and Geodude floated forth to replace him on the front. Aglaia acted first however, transitioning her hands from Clapping Formation to Waggle Mode with the same battle-hardened expression as before. Brownian, the god of Chaotic Motion, was particularly pleased with her display, and assisted by conjuring a cloud of dust. And more dust. And more dust. And more dust. The fine powder blew to every corner of the beach, filling every small nook and cranny among the rocks. A fine layer built up on Geodude, who coughed and sputtered in an effort to remove the powder from his face before submitting his own offering to the Most Unpredictable. With a twitch, his foe began to glow a faint green. The green aura removed itself from Aglaia in short order, coalescing into an orb of pure life force which floated over and broke on Geodude with a quiet splash. As the energy soaked into his stone hide, Brownian summoned a wind to blow his powder elsewhere, determined to find a use for it for _somebody._

Once more, Zekrom_B0lt ordered their squad shuffled around. Geodude backed away from his foe, and Togepi bounced forward to take his place. Aglaia took no amusement in the mirror match that ensued. She dutifully continued her waggling, pointedly ignoring her opponent's attempts at being a Doppelgänger. Myrreth, the god of mirth and schadenfreude, did not take kindly to her stick-in-the-mud attitude, and doled out his punishment: a small bolt of static zapped from Togepi's hands to Aglaia. Meanwhile, Aglaia found herself needing to swallow, and swallow continuously. She swallowed what little spit was already in her mouth, and then gasped as her throat continued to spasm, forcing her to swallow the salty sea air. When she finally regained control of herself, she could have sworn she heard a cackle in the distance - or perhaps it was simply the wind...

*-END ROUND 1-*​
Grass King [OOO]
Aglaia (F) <Serene Grace> @Shiny Stone

Health: 94%
Energy: 93%
Status: Suspicious of her surroundings. Throat dry.
Performed: Encore ~ Powder ~ Swallow (failed)

 Igneous (M) <Rock Head> @Lucky Egg
Health: 100%
Energy: 100%
Status: At the ready.

 Tadpole (F) <Water Absorb> @King's Rock
Health: 100%
Energy: 100%
Status: At the ready.

Zekrom_B0lt [OOO]
Togepi (M) <Serene Grace>
 
Health: 100%
Energy: 98%
Status: At the ready.
Performed: x ~ x ~ Thunder Shock

 Abra (M) <Inner Focus>
Health: 100%
Energy: 98%
Status: At the ready. No tail. +2 Speed. Metronome encored (3 more turns)
Performed: Autotomize ~ x ~ x

 Geodude (M) <Rock Head>
Health: 100%
Energy: 99%
Status: At the ready.
Performed: x ~ Absorb ~ x

Numbers:
Aglaia- HP: 100 - 2 (Absorb) - 4 (Thunder Shock) = 94, PP: 100 - 4 (Encore) - 3 (Powder) = 93.
Abra- PP: 100 - 2 (Autotomize) = 98.
Geodude- PP: 100 - 1 (Absorb) = 99.
Togepi- PP: 100 - 2 (Thunder Shock) = 98.

Notes:
-A highly flammable powder is still stuffed between some scattered rocks in small quantities.
-Nobody was very explicit in their rotation commands, so I attempted to context my way through it. Grass King kind of obviously intended Aglaia to stay in the whole time, but I have no idea what Zekrom_B0lt really intended here. They said they were going to rotate Abra -> Geodude -> Togepi, but also talked as if Abra was the only one doing anything. ?_? If I need to correct that I will, but please _explicitly_ state who you're rotating to and on what action (or that you aren't rotating) in future rounds.
-The people of Cinnabar are attempting to seal the cracks of their doors and windows with plastic sheeting as a massive cloud of combustible dust blows through the city.
-Zekrom_B0lt commands next.


----------



## Zekrom_B0lt (Mar 22, 2015)

Abra ( entire round )


Metronome ~ Metronome ~ Metronome


----------



## Grass King (Mar 22, 2015)

Aglaia! Have you not been keeping up your sacrifice's to the great gods of RNG? I suppose you did cover the island in highly flammable powder, which should be good fun when the flames start to fall from the sky!

Okay Igneous you're up. Let's try and kick this round off with an Attack Order for a plague of locusts. (Let's see how many of Egypt's plagues we can recreate here.) Next go for a Shadow Force!

Then we'll swap it up and bring in Tadpole. Tadpole, let's see if you have better luck with using a Surf (though I'd prefer a Tsunami I think).

*Metronome (Igneous) ~ Metronome (Igneous) ~ Metronome (Tadpole)*


----------



## Zekrom_B0lt (Mar 22, 2015)

the rotation i was hoping for



Abra vs Aglaia
Geodude vs Igneous
Togepi vs Tadpole


( But oh well ...... )


----------



## nastypass (Mar 22, 2015)

Grass King [OOO]
Aglaia (F) <Serene Grace> @Shiny Stone

Health: 94%
Energy: 93%
Status: Suspicious of her surroundings. Throat dry.

 Igneous (M) <Rock Head> @Lucky Egg
Health: 100%
Energy: 100%
Status: At the ready.

 Tadpole (F) <Water Absorb> @King's Rock
Health: 100%
Energy: 100%

Zekrom_B0lt [OOO]
Togepi (M) <Serene Grace>
 
Health: 100%
Energy: 98%
Status: At the ready.

 Abra (M) <Inner Focus>
Health: 100%
Energy: 98%
Status: At the ready. No tail. +2 Speed. Metronome encored (3 more turns)

 Geodude (M) <Rock Head>
Health: 100%
Energy: 99%
Status: At the ready.

*-BEGIN ROUND 2-*​
Sensing his teammate's plight, Igneous floated to the front and placed a rocky hand on her shoulder. Aglaia was relieved, and bounced back to her other teammate desperate to try and burp out the air she swallowed as discretely as possible. Igneous looked up at his opponent, who waddled back to his own side of the field in a mockery of Aglaia. This would not stand! Yet there was nothing to be done for now. Abra stepped forward as his opponent. The Unpained One raised a finger, and with a twitch scattered tens of caltrops across the beach, transluscent purple slime oozing from their tips. Igneous responded in kind, and found himself crying. The tears flowed by the bucket down his stone face, which he contorted into the most pathetic sight he could muster. Abra, in his heart, knew it was a trick, but his sympathy was nearly instinctive. Look at that _face_, how could anyone not feel some desire to just run up and give that rock a hug?

But orders were orders, after all, particularly ones that were applauded by the gods themselves. Abra wagged his finger once more, and as it glowed green, so too did the little moss there was in the area. The moss grew, plumping up to the size of sheep, then cattle, then sprouting whole trees and wild roots. All along the beach, grasses sprouted from the sand to improbable heights. Gnarled roots sprung forth from the ground, slamming into Igneous while the grasses bent to strangle him. He thrashed a bit, grass-type energy cutting into his arms as he broke the plants' frenzied bonds. Once he was free and they were inanimate again, he waggled his finger. His fists began to glow pink. He rushed forward to make use of the influx of fairy energy, smiling as he slammed directly into Abra's chest. Abra could only look up in shock as Igneous pummeled him into the sand with such an enthusiastically happy face. _Talk about emotional whiplash._

Tadpole dashed forward to relieve her comrade, who gave her a proud clap on the shoulder before floating off to his other teammate. Abra hardly registered the change. It was all he could to to climb to his feet, he was so drained. Roughhousing was one thing, but he had a splitting headache to nurse after his last attack. Tadpole had no sympathy for him. He had a duty to the Random Number Gods! This was far too important to let a petty headache get in the way. She raised a gloved finger, and waggled it scoldingly. Suddenly her right foot took a mind of its own, and rushed ahead, dragging its owner along behind. Tadpole's foot swerved, and knocked into Abra's ankles from the side, knocking everyone involved down in the sand. Abra got up first, backing away from the wildly swinging foot. Tadpole didn't regain control for a while, but when she finally did, her leg fell straight down onto a caltrop beside her. She sat up to yank it out immediately, but she already started to feel a bit sick from its poison coating.

*-END ROUND 2-*​
Grass King [OOO]
Tadpole (F) <Water Absorb> @King's Rock

Health: 98%
Energy: 98%
Status: Suspicious of her leg. Mildly poisoned (-2% HP per round).
Performed: x ~ x ~ Low Kick

 Aglaia (F) <Serene Grace> @Shiny Stone
Health: 94%
Energy: 93%
Status: Quietly burping and hoping no one notices.
Performed: x ~ x ~ x

 Igneous (M) <Rock Head> @Lucky Egg
Health: 70%
Energy: 93%
Status: Watching the battle intently.
Performed: Fake Tears ~ Play Rough ~ x

Zekrom_B0lt [OOO]
Abra (M) <Inner Focus>

Health: 89%
Energy: 86%
Status: Suspicious of Tadpole's leg. Speed +2, Special Defense -2. Missing a tail.
Performed: Toxic Spikes ~ Frenzy Plant ~ recharge

 Geodude (M) <Rock Head>
Health: 100%
Energy: 99%
Status: At the ready.

 Togepi (M) <Serene Grace>
Health: 100%
Energy: 98%
Status: At the ready.

Numbers:
Igneous: HP, 100 - 30 (Frenzy Plant) = 70; PP, 100 - 2 (Fake Tears) - 5 (Play Rough) = 93.
Tadpole: HP, 100 - 2 (poison) = 98; PP, 100 - 2 (Low Kick) = 98.
Abra: HP, 100 - 9 (Play Rough) - 2 (Low Kick) = 89; PP, 98 - 3 (Toxic Spikes) - 9 (Frenzy Plant) = 86.

Notes:
-Some flammable powder is stuffed in the cracks between rocks.
-Tall grasses have risen out of the sand. A few trees have grown off the rocks, their roots sticking up out of the beach in places.
-Toxic Spikes are scattered around the beach. Tadpole stepped on one on the third action.
-Grass King commands first.


----------



## Grass King (Mar 22, 2015)

Tadpole, you're getting a round to shine.

A Sacred Fire to start off, then an Origin Pulse and finish off with a Dark Void!
*
Metronome (Tadpole) ~ Metronome (Tadpole) ~ Metronome (Tadpole)*

Igneous - Never. Cry. Again. We are warriors of destruction!


----------



## Zekrom_B0lt (Mar 22, 2015)

Metronome (Togepi) ~ Metronome (Togepi) ~ Metronome (Togepi)


----------



## nastypass (Mar 28, 2015)

Grass King [OOO]
Tadpole (F) <Water Absorb> @King's Rock

Health: 98%
Energy: 98%
Status: Suspicious of her leg. Mildly poisoned (-2% HP per round).
Performed: x ~ x ~ Low Kick

 Aglaia (F) <Serene Grace> @Shiny Stone
Health: 94%
Energy: 93%
Status: Quietly burping and hoping no one notices.
Performed: x ~ x ~ x

 Igneous (M) <Rock Head> @Lucky Egg
Health: 70%
Energy: 93%
Status: Watching the battle intently.
Performed: Fake Tears ~ Play Rough ~ x

Zekrom_B0lt [OOO]
Abra (M) <Inner Focus>

Health: 89%
Energy: 86%
Status: Suspicious of Tadpole's leg. Speed +2, Special Defense -2. Missing a tail.
Performed: Toxic Spikes ~ Frenzy Plant ~ recharge

 Geodude (M) <Rock Head>
Health: 100%
Energy: 99%
Status: At the ready.

 Togepi (M) <Serene Grace>
Health: 100%
Energy: 98%
Status: At the ready.

*-BEGIN ROUND 3-*​
Tadpole hopped back to her feet, bent on ignoring the venom she'd been exposed to in her leg. She shot a glowering look at the Togepi bouncing up to meet her. She raised an open hand, indicating him to stop whatever peppy shenanigans he was about to do, and then closed it into a fist save one finger, which she wagged. Instantly, her fists began burning with dark energy, and she began pounding his face in. Her attempts to mug Togepi brought about frustratingly little, as he'd come empty-handed and with an unbreakable smile. Tadpole eventually threw him down onto his eggy behind, where he would toss his arms back and forth rhythmically. It was then that Tadpole would have _sworn_ that she heard a whisper come across the ocean. She whipped around, but saw no-one except for the ref napping on her distant rock. Certainly there was no one around who could have told her _'try that again and you're gonna get rekt.'_ She shrugged it off, and pumped her arms once more.

When she finished, she looked down at him with an overwhelming desire to make up for what she'd just done. Look at his adorable little face! She just _had_ to smooch it! How could she have just thrown him down so callously? Hardly even thinking about it, Tadpole lifted Togepi back up into her arms and gave him a big ol' kiss on the cheek. The sudden change in approach took a moment for him to register. His face went completely blank. He looked up at Tadpole, then out at the referee, then back at Tadpole, jaw slacked all the while. Tadpole, once she realised what she had just done, set him back down and backed cautiously away. After a second's hesitation, Togepi waggled his arms, and exploded. Well, okay, _he_ didn't explode, the air around him did. A giant fireball erupted in the space immediately surrounding Togepi, engulfing everything on the beach except, miraculously, the trainers and the benched Pokémon. The flames didn't bother the water-typed Tadpole as they might have bothered others, but the heat stung nonetheless. It certainly bothered the new greenery, though. The ref on her rock took a moment to ponder terms like "scorchery" and "charcoalery."

Togepi plopped straight down once the blast cleared, clearly in need of a recharge after releasing so much energy at once. He shut his eyes, lacking even the emotional energy needed to take in his devastated surroundings- and _legends_ what a headache he had after that kiss. What he would have seen would not have helped with that. Charging out of the burning shrubbery was Tadpole, limbs flailing wildly out of her control yet somehow advancing her steadily toward her foe. The view from where Togepi was sitting certainly cinematic, and gone completely to waste until he was snapped back to the present by Tadpole's battle screams. She loomed over him only for a split second when he opened his eyes, and then descended shrieking and flailing and framed by the fire's glow behind her.

*-END ROUND 3-*​
Grass King [OOO]
Tadpole (F) <Water Absorb> @King's Rock

Health: 86%
Energy: 85%
Status: Limbs are going wild and she's going along for the ride. Thrash (2 more actions). Mildly poisoned (-2% HP per round).
Performed: Thief ~ Sweet Kiss ~ Thrash

 Aglaia (F) <Serene Grace> @Shiny Stone
Health: 94%
Energy: 93%
Status: Throat is better now.
Performed: x ~ x ~ x

 Igneous (M) <Rock Head> @Lucky Egg
Health: 70%
Energy: 93%
Status: Watching the battle intently.
Performed: x ~ x ~ x

Zekrom_B0lt [OOO]
Togepi (M) <Serene Grace>

Health: 84%
Energy: 84%
Status: Wondering what Five Nights At Freddy's fanfic he woke up to. Confused (severe, 50% chance of hurting self.)
Performed: Grudge ~ Blast Burn ~ recharge


 Abra (M) <Inner Focus>
Health: 89%
Energy: 86%
Status: Suspicious of all Tadpole's limbs now. Speed +2, Special Defense -2. Missing a tail.
Performed: x~ x ~ x


 Geodude (M) <Rock Head>
Health: 100%
Energy: 99%
Status: At the ready.

Numbers:
Tadpole: Health, 98 - 10 (Blast Burn) - 2 (poison) = 86; Energy, 98 - 3 (Thief) - 3 (Sweet Kiss) - 7 (Thrash) = 85.
Togepi: Health, 100 - 4 (Thief) - 12 (Thrash) = 84; Energy, 98 - 5 (Grudge) - 9 (Blast Burn) = 84.

Notes:
-There is fire _everywhere._ The plantlife was ignited by Blast Burn, so that'll burn down in a couple actions, and the Powder remains have the beach itself on fire too. Who knows, maybe it'll spread into the town if someone can get a strong wind going...?
-Tadpole is locked into Thrash for two more turns. Thrashing and Outraging Pokémon cannot rotate in-game iirc. However, due to the two-rounds rule in the challenge, Tadpole _has_ to rotate out on the third action.
-Toxic Spikes are scattered about the beach.
-Zekrom_B0lt commands first.


----------



## Zekrom_B0lt (Mar 28, 2015)

Metronome (Togepi) ~ Metronome (Togepi) ~ Metronome (Togepi)


----------



## Grass King (Mar 28, 2015)

Tadpole, Thrash on and then Aglaia can come out and end the round in a storm of lava falling from the sky!
*
Thrash (Tadpole) ~ Trash (Tadpole) ~ Metronome (Aglaia)*


----------



## nastypass (Apr 5, 2015)

Welp, ZB was banned from ASB, and is therefore DQ'd. Nobody gets anything! I still get paid $15 since ZB had 3 Pokémon out though.


----------

